# 2k - 2.5k budget, gaming rig



## Angriff (Sep 18, 2009)

As the title says, I'll be spending 2.5k USD to buy a new rig tomorrow off newegg.

My roomate was basically saying:

Quad core
2x solid state HDs for all the games
1x regular terabyte HD for music / vids / everything else
2x vid cards

Honestly, I'm pretty bad at this, thats why I'm here 

I dont need a monitor, keyboard, mouse, although I could maybe use a new sound system, nothin too fancy on that though. 

Main games I play / plan on playing.

Mortal Online
WW2 online
Company of heroes

Thats about it, thanks for all the help, and sorry if I messed up on anything, like I said I'm bad at building computers.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Intel Quad Core Q9650 (cpu)
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DQ6 (motherboard)
video card = EVGA 295GTX
power supply = Corsair 850-TX
ram = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145214

computer case = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...29043&cm_re=antec_1200-_-11-129-043-_-Product

cpu cooler = Zalman 9700

hard drives = DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON SD DRIVES!!

get two or three 750gig Seagate Sata300 drives with 32mb cache
buy yourself 3 of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148295

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827249051


put the left over money in the savings account for a rainy day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there is no need whatsoever to spend that kind of budget on todays computers

goodluck and enjoy


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look this thread over for some ideas. 
A Dual Core CPU would be a better choice for gaming.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> Look this thread over for some ideas.
> A Dual Core CPU would be a better choice for gaming.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html





I agree; the Intel Dual Core is the best value $$$$ for gaming ray:


----------



## Angriff (Sep 18, 2009)

linderman said:


> Intel Quad Core Q9650 (cpu)
> Gigabyte GA-EP45-DQ6 (motherboard)
> video card = EVGA 295GTX
> power supply = Corsair 850-TX
> ...



Ok so from what I'm reading, the quad core is better for doing lots of multitasking, which is definitely nice, but the dual core will be able to dedicate more power to a game since its more focused right?

the ram you linked is 4gb, would it be worth it to get 2 of those or is that just a waste? More isn't always better, but 8gb of ram means I should never hear the dreaded buy more ram lol

SSDs from what I've read are lightning fast, but they are very expensive. Is that why you're saying don't waste your money, just not enough bang for the buck, but they are still better than regular HDs?

Vid cards, I'm better off just getting 1 really good one?

Thanks!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Ok so from what I'm reading, the quad core is better for doing lots of multitasking, which is definitely nice, but the dual core will be able to dedicate more power to a game since its more focused right?

dual cores have two cpu's rolled up into one package / a quad core has four cpu's rolled up into one package; hardly any games use more than two cores at one time and the ones that can use four cores just put some work on cores 3-4 just enough to say so, games will not FULLY and EFFICIENTLY use 4 cores for alot longer to come especially now with the economic climate and engineering / programming staff cuts!

the ram you linked is 4gb, would it be worth it to get 2 of those or is that just a waste? More isn't always better, but 8gb of ram means I should never hear the dreaded buy more ram lol

you wont be able to use all four gigs of memory; but if you want more; add more ?

SSDs from what I've read are lightning fast, but they are very expensive. Is that why you're saying don't waste your money, just not enough bang for the buck, but they are still better than regular HDs?

SSD's are fast at reading or writing; off the top of my head I cant remember which, but they are very slow at one of those two key elements of gaming ? their benefit is all theoritical and not nearly as practical, in-fact, they way they are interfaced makes them actually slower in some respects,; their biggest advantage is no moving parts; and shock resistiance, if that is something you find of value ? laptops love the tuffness of the SD drives, but for the cost you can afford many more standard drives!

Vid cards, I'm better off just getting 1 really good one?

YES ........one high end card is the best performance value, even when you add two high class cards the second on only has a potential for improvement of 5-15% hardly worth the $$$ especially when you cant max out one of those high end cards unless you buy a 30 inch or larger monitor ?????

also when you evaluate alot of games are not designed for multiple video card use and the ones which are seem much more about compatability than performance improvment / gaming improvement

SLI / Crossfire is a luxury which has no "bang for the buck"

Thanks!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hm, ideas for a build for you...

Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 3.33GHz
Asus P5Q Deluxe or Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R
4GB DDR2 1066
Radeon 5870 (coming out on the 22nd) if you want to risk new tech
Elsewise a Radeon 4890, 4850x2, or 4870x2, or GeForce GTX275, GTX285, or GTX295
Corsair HX850W (LOTS of upgrade potential and extremely high efficiency, >90%)
A couple of 750GB drives from Western Digital or Seagate
30" monitor



That's something you could get for less than $2000, maybe $1500-1800 at most?


----------



## Angriff (Sep 18, 2009)

linderman said:


> Ok so from what I'm reading, the quad core is better for doing lots of multitasking, which is definitely nice, but the dual core will be able to dedicate more power to a game since its more focused right?
> 
> dual cores have two cpu's rolled up into one package / a quad core has four cpu's rolled up into one package; hardly any games use more than two cores at one time and the ones that can use four cores just put some work on cores 3-4 just enough to say so, games will not FULLY and EFFICIENTLY use 4 cores for alot longer to come especially now with the economic climate and engineering / programming staff cuts!
> 
> ...


Amazingly helpful post man, really glad I asked, this answers all my questions perfectly. Thanks so much!

So I'll take your advice and go with a dual core instead of a quad core, and standard HD instead of SSD. 4gigs of ram does sound like enough as well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally, I can't justify the $80 price increase from the E8500 (3.16GHz $189) and the E8600 (3.33GHz $269).
4GB of RAM will be more than enough.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Normally I can't either, but with a $2000 budget... *shrug*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For me, not even with a 2K budget.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I agree the E8600 is a sucker deal & yes! I know, I own it


----------



## Angriff (Sep 18, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Personally, I can't justify the $80 price increase from the E8500 (3.16GHz $189) and the E8600 (3.33GHz $269).
> 4GB of RAM will be more than enough.


Ill definitely take that into consideration, that 80 bucks could maybe be spent somewhere better.


----------



## Angriff (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok so I have everything in my shopping cart at newegg, just a really quick reply on if it looks like it will work would be great, along with a suggestion on OS. I want to go to Windows 7, but its not out, and I don't really want to use vista, but I hear that if you buy vista you get windows 7 for free. Other than that, here is the list.

Antec Twelve Hundred Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043

Seagate Barracuda ES.2 ST3750330NS 750GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148295 x2

EVGA 017-P3-1298-AR GeForce GTX 295 FTW Edition 1792MB 896 (448 x 2)-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130510

So this video card is SLI supported but will work great as a standalone, and if SLI becomes more viable in the future I can just upgrade to another one if I understand correctly right?

CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145253

GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DQ6 LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128343

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3.16GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036

ZALMAN CNPS 9700 NT 110mm 2 Ball Ultra Quiet CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020

Thats about all, I still need a dvd drive though, could use suggestions on that. Other than that, just need to know if its enough of a monster that I wont have to upgrade anytime soon, and if its all compatible. I went with ddr3 even though its a bit more expensive, just because if its the future I'd rather just get it now, and hopefully it gets to the point of outperforming ddr2 without me having to buy additional ram. Thanks a ton for the help guys, you've been great.


----------



## Angriff (Sep 18, 2009)

Thinking of switching the vid card in that build to this one


BFG Tech BFGEGTX2951792H2OCWBE GeForce GTX 295 H2OC 1792MB 896 (448 x 2)-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143200

I know its a bit crazy but I want the best, is that still compatible? It's water cooled, do I need to do anything else to the build to support that or will it all work fine together?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yah, you would need a radiator, pump, reservoir, tubing, clamps, and coolant for starters to make a watercooling loop. It's a video card with a full cover waterblock installed from the factory. Of course, if you were going that route, might as well get a cpu waterblock too. Maybe some uv cold cathodes and either uv sensitive coolant or tubing. It can get a tad complicated. Personally, I'd just stick with air.


----------



## Angriff (Sep 18, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> Yah, you would need a radiator, pump, reservoir, tubing, clamps, and coolant for starters to make a watercooling loop. It's a video card with a full cover waterblock installed from the factory. Of course, if you were going that route, might as well get a cpu waterblock too. Maybe some uv cold cathodes and either uv sensitive coolant or tubing. It can get a tad complicated. Personally, I'd just stick with air.


Haha that clears it up pretty well. Ok thanks I will stick with the other vid card then, how does the rest of the build look?


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like you chose ddr3 ram. It won't work with that setup. You need ddr 2.


----------



## Angriff (Sep 18, 2009)

jobob1 said:


> Looks like you chose ddr3 ram. It won't work with that setup. You need ddr 2.


Yep been workin on fixin that for the last hour lol. I realize that dual core is better for the moment, but I'd rather not have this get outclassed later, and have to upgrade MB CPU and ram. So I'm goin with ddr3, and changed my mb / cpu to these.

Intel Core i7 860 Lynnfield 2.8GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115214

Intel BOXDP55KG LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboard 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121385

Hopefully that all works, and thanks a ton for all the help.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You'll still need different RAM, the RAM you've chosen is meant for LGA1366 boards, where you have six DIMM slots rather than four, and I believe it uses different voltage as well.


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't get an Intel board. Go with Asus or Gigabyte.


----------



## Angriff (Sep 18, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> You'll still need different RAM, the RAM you've chosen is meant for LGA1366 boards, where you have six DIMM slots rather than four, and I believe it uses different voltage as well.


Thats supposed to be really good ram though right? and the next poster says go with asus or giga, is there an asus or giga board that will work with this setup and ram? I'm looking right now, but I'm really bad at compatibility and knowing what works together


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a good motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...404&cm_re=Asus_lga1156-_-13-131-404-_-Product

And here's good RAM for it:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0145260&cm_re=4GB_DDR3-_-20-145-260-_-Product


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131482
Not sure about the ram.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

On the Asus side the ASUS P7P55D PRO is a good board from that series, 170 bucks at newegg. It's a mid-range board, higher end is over 200, depends on what you want to spend. The ROG board (Republic of Gamers) is the Maximus III Formula at 250, and there is a couple of higher end from the P7P55D series.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131405 

Gigabyte's P55-UD4P also weighs in at 170 bucks, another fine board, with the UD5 and UD6 being 220 and 250.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128400 

Here's the ram kits that Corsair lists for the P7P55D Pro
http://www.corsair.com/configurator/product_results.aspx?id=1105995 
They don't list any of the Gigabyte P55 boards, not that the ram isn't compatible, just hasn't been listed yet.

You should always run a motherboard through the ram manufacturer's configurator and then get the exact model number from wherever you shop. It's always nice to know that the ram you get is guaranteed compatible with a specific board.

Here's a few of the configurators.

Crucial - http://www.crucial.com/ they also have a "scan my system" option. 

Corsair - http://www.corsair.com/configurator/default.aspx 

OCZ - http://conf.ocztechnology.com/index.php?c=1 

Patriot - http://www.patriotmem.com/configurator/index.jsp 

Geil - http://www.geil.com.tw/home 

Kingston - http://www.kingston.com/ 

g.skill - http://newgskill.web-bi.net/bbs/G_SKILL/G_Serch_for_Memory.php


----------



## Angriff (Sep 18, 2009)

jobob1 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131482
> Not sure about the ram.


This one looks great, wont work with that ddr3 ram I have selected though. That's fine, I'll switch out my ram since this ram only works with a select few evga boards I suppose.

I like the other 2 listed in the post above by phaedrus, but the thing is, since I'm wanting to OC my CPU probably, shouldn't I get a MB something more like this one that jobob listed? And is there good ram that will work on this MB?


----------



## Angriff (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry for all the questions guys, I'm trying to get the hang of this.

So this MB that jobob listed:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131482

says compatible with ddr3 2133

So when I search that on newegg, all I find are these ram brands that I'm not familiar with, Geil, and Gskill

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...147&Description=DDR3 2133&name=Desktop Memory

So, are these any good? I'm assuming they will work with that MB, and if price is any indication I would assume they are decent since they are pretty expensive.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've a LOT of problems with Geil RAM.
OZC-Corsair-G.Skill are quality performance RAM....if there is such a thing with DDR3 RAM yet.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ram is very reasonable; no reason to mess with the bottom feeders of the ram manufacturers


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Ive never had a problem with geil ram, although I only buy the black dragon veriety. Or I go with corsair.


----------

